
ICanHaz.js: client-side templating with Mustache.js and jQuery or Zepto.js - DanielRibeiro
http://icanhazjs.com/
======
Gigablah
So, basically just a wrapper around Mustache.js?

~~~
russfrank
Well, it'll toss all of your templates into a convenient object, rather then
having to do _.template($('#thing')). Still, doing the templating fully on the
client seems a little wasteful, when it's easy to at least precompile the
templates to functions. Brunch is useful to automate this, and has mustache
support: <http://brunch.io>

